# Galaxy Aquarium Light, Dark Blue



## Ascensive (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/iid/3700/cid/1086

i want to get this for my 2.5 gallon tank. does anyone have this? do you know if the light is replaceable? i had the azoo light, or palm, and that lasted for about 6 months before it died. i had to move the next just to get the thing to turn on, when i get home, its off...just crap, but i got it for 5 bucks. anyways, anyone got this light? the one above? any info would be good..... im gonna go to wal-mart, and home depot to see what i can find that will fit a 2.5 tank...
jAy


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I've used the 7 and the 13 w lights, I liked them.

The bulbs have the same color output as a Triton,


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

What is the Triton's color output?


----------

